# Will these fit my car??



## kahale (Jul 9, 2005)

I recently bought rims for my 2004 Altima and there being shipped in about a week. My question is my bolt pattern i believe is 5-114, and i bought 20" lexani Krystal's that have a bolt pattern of 5 X 1.27 ET45 will it fit my car???


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm.....if you know your bolt pattern is 5-114(its actually 114.3) why would you buy something different than that?

I think you answered your own question. I have never heard of a 1.27 pattern though, so maybe they are compatible?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

no it wont work


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Hmmm.....if you know your bolt pattern is 5-114(its actually 114.3) why would you buy something different than that?
> 
> I think you answered your own question. I have never heard of a 1.27 pattern though, so maybe they are compatible?


yea it actually has to be 5X114.3 Then the offset has to be high enough so it can clear the rear fenders. Depending on if your lowered or not and what tire size you go with....


----------

